# looking for drilling advice



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I decided I would have fun drilling a new 20G long for my office. Does anyone know the best place to get bulkheads/internal overflow boxes? Someplace that ships would be good due to the serious lack of time I have until the hockey season ends.



Thanks
Sean.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

MOPS.ca were great for me when I bought my bulkheads (and diamond drill bits too). 

Then ask J_T here on the board for his help/skills in making you an overflow... his prices are very fair, and the quality of his work is A1 (just be accurate with your required dimensions)


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

What kind of bulkheads are you looking for? I have several 1.5" heavy duty bulkheads for sale, along with an internal trapezoidal overflow with single bulkhead hole for sale.

EDIT: whoops I think mine would be too big for your tank. Regardless, if you're interested let me know. And +1, mops is good for plumbing supplies.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm interested 

I bought an overflow with a 2.5 inch hole cut in it and the matching bulkhead. Matches with the smallest pipe that homedepot sells here in milton, but i'm thinking it's too big. Where do I find the plumbing for 1.5 inch? Would that be 1 inch pipe?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Since you're in Milton I would suggest your visit Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics.

I've seen internal overflows at his store and have purchased bulkheads, pipe and fittings all at good prices from him.

http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/index.php
--
Paul


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah he sold me the overflow with the 2.5 inch hole and recommended the pool store nearby for a 2.5 inch bulkhead. I don't think there is anything wrong with that, it's just that the 2 inch pvc piping is massive for a 20G tank and so is a 2.5 inch hole in the glass so I'm looking at smaller options.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I can patch up the overflow, and you can make the hole any size. I am not out that way ever! But I have no problems meeting on the Dundas strip in the evenings.

Hell, if I know the exact size of the piece needed to patch it, I can do the repair in the parking lot 

Shoot me an email if you would like;


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

So I happened across a 45mm drill bit. Anyone know where to get a 1-3/4 inch bulkhead? What size pipe would I use, 1.5 or 1 inch?

Thx!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

MOPS.ca
Awesome company and amazing customer service. Just order it already!!!


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry, I really need help lol. I don't know plumbing.

So if I buy the 1" bulkhead (requires 45mm hole), do I want standard, slip, or double threaded. What piece connects next? What diameter do I measure for the next piece, inside or outside diameter?

Thx a ton.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

smcx said:


> Sorry, I really need help lol. I don't know plumbing.
> 
> So if I buy the 1" bulkhead (requires 45mm hole), do I want standard, slip, or double threaded. What piece connects next? What diameter do I measure for the next piece, inside or outside diameter?
> 
> Thx a ton.


Email MOPS, or, look at the bulkhead on their site. Then look at "related" items. I bet what you need is there


----------

